# Bowens Ring flash and Canon 5D



## Cole Watkins (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, I have Bowens Quadmatic flash equipment and I have always shot film. I have recently bought a Canon 5D to try digital. My question is wil I be OK to fire the 3k Bowens quad with the Canon without frying the electronics in the camera. Someone casually mentioned it but had no real knowledge when questioned, just an idea. I have phoned Canon and they have told me its a real thing but could not confirm or deny. My next step was to phone Bowens tech support but they have gone bust. Has anyone got same gear and knows for sure. Thanks Cole


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2017)

Could you trigger it using a radio trigger, like a Yongnuo or other brand receiver/transmitter system? That would safely avoid any trigger voltage issues. You need to know the trigger voltage; there used to be a web ite that listed hbndreds of units that had been tested and reported upon RE trigger voltage, even for some oldies like the Bowens you have.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 12, 2017)

A search turned up a comment on Strobist forum, the person thought they were 30v triggered!

*OT: Bowens Quadmatic (head/pack) - is it a good idea?*

AFAIK, the sync voltage of those Bowens flashes is about 30V. I might take a chance and try it with a RF 601 I have ordered, maybe it will not fry it (or will it?). Otherwise I have a hot shoe Ebay optical slave with a PC sync port, I'll use that if the generator doesn't have its own.


----------



## Cole Watkins (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you Derrel. As Im new to the digital age I did not know about remote triggers but I have had a look and this will most likely sort my problem as there would be no direct contact. Thanks again. Cole


----------

